# What's the point of lingerie?



## Dr. Rockstar

My wife and I are having a little disagreement about the purpose of lingerie in a relationship. She thinks it should be worn around the house before bed (which we can't do because we have kids) or on special evenings out or date nights (which we almost never have because we have kids). On the other hand, I believe that as as long as it's not uncomfortable or especially noticeable, lingerie can be worn all day--even to work perhaps--to make the woman feel sexy all day and build anticipation in both partners until their rendezvous later that night.

What do you ladies say?


----------



## ScarletBegonias

i'm a simple woman.I like my cotton thongs and cotton bras.I flat out refuse to believe the hype surrounding lingerie and 'feeling sexy underneath'. I don't have to use lingerie under my clothes to feel sexy.

Naked is sexy.

I own lingerie pieces,some men like that and some like it all natural. 
But I don't concern myself with what Vicky's secret says I should do to look/feel sexy. 

Sexy is a state of mind,not a $90 piece of lace draped over your body.


----------



## heartsbeating

I agree that sexy is a state of mind.

I also like wearing pretty/elegant/rock chick garments beneath my clothes that aren't the everyday cotton style - somedays I wear those too though. I like the variety of materials and styles and colors. To me there's "at home" lingerie that's impractical to wear out, and then there's nice sets that can still be worn all day too and still comfortable. I see it as part of my outfit, for myself, and yes, for my husband too. I like when he sees a hint of what I'm wearing in the morning before the suit goes on. I'm not sure it necessarily makes me feel sexier...but I've seen women mention here how they feel when they get their eyebrows waxed lol, or when they wear a cute pair of shoes. It's that type of effect for me.


----------



## CandieGirl

Lingerie is fricken uncomfortable! I like smooth lines and fabrics, I don't like seams and I don't want lace showing through my t-shirts. Lace is itchy! No thanks!

Luckily, H doesn't care about lingerie at all. I no longer own any.


----------



## wiigirl

CandieGirl said:


> Lingerie is fricken uncomfortable! I like smooth lines and fabrics, I don't like seams and I don't want lace showing through my t-shirts. Lace is itchy! No thanks!
> 
> Luckily, H doesn't care about lingerie at all. I no longer own any.


The really lacy stuff can be uncomfortable but I have to say I will wear it when I dress up. Just makes me feel sexy. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating

I don't own much in the way of lace. I don't think lingerie = lace.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Never thought much about wearing it outside the bedroom. My wife puts it on and then hides under the covers.


----------



## anotherguy

CandieGirl said:


> Lingerie is fricken uncomfortable! I like smooth lines and fabrics, I don't like seams and I don't want lace showing through my t-shirts. Lace is itchy! No thanks!


seamless.

Seamless Underwear & No Lines Panties: Sexy No Show Panties at Victoria's Secret

The wife like smooth too. Lingerie does NOT have to be itchy and uncomfortable - we are not talking 1970's doilies and scratchy old style polyester maid outfits Even the newer lace fabrics can be smooth and silky and jaw droppingly cozy.

Whatever makes her feel sexy and comfortable works best though. Can be undies, can be old jeans and flannel shirts.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

I love surprising my husband with lingerie. He loves it too! It works for the both of us and it adds variety. I even bought stilettos and it took me over a week to learn how to walk in them without killing myself.


----------



## CO_MOM

I like to wear it for my husband because I know it really turns him on, but with 3 young kids, I don't get to do it very often...so I did a self photo shoot for him and printed and laminated them for him, boy was he surprised and excited!


----------



## Cosmos

I like to wear it because it makes me feel good. I like the feel of it on my skin and the way it makes me look and feel. It's just an added bonus that my partner likes it, too


----------



## rj700

Just another guy's perspective, but its designed for the show not for comfort. It doesn't matter if its uncomfortable, cause it ain't staying on for long.


----------



## Jellybeans

I say that whoever has to wear the lingerie should decide when she feels most comfortable wearing it.


----------



## 40isthenew20

My wife can't stand some of the lingerie she has and especially the feeling from wearing a g-string. But she knows that it drives me insane (and I'm sure she feels sexy in it because she looks damn hot), so she'll wear it for special occasions, such as a trip away for just the two of us. 

I also like when she leaves it on during sex. No sense in waiting so long to see it and then just discard the lovely lace to the bedroom floor.


----------



## Stonewall

Sometimes when we go on cruises (which we do a lot) my wife drives me crazy by wearing dresses and old school garter belts with high dollar hose like they have at Stockings by Secrets in Lace - Lingerie, Nylon Stockings, Bras, Girdles, Garter Belts, Seamed Stockings, Retro Lingerie, Vintage Lingerie just because she knows I know its there. It builds the most wicked anticipation in me all evening at dinner and the clubs on the boat.

I do a lot of karaoke and she sits with her legs crossed while I'm on stage and occasionally does the whole basic instint move and switches from one side to the other so I catch a short glimpse.........Oh my God it drives me up the wall and she knows it............(You dirty little girl).

She knows I love lingere and knows how to work me even after all these years!


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

Okay, so we've established that lingerie can be uncomfortable at times. So what do you think the perfect balance is between comfortable and sexy? I'd like to buy my wife something that she can wear under her clothes at work. Any suggestions? (I know that I have to take my wife's takes and boundaries; I'm just looking for a general idea.)


----------



## Anonymous07

CandieGirl said:


> Lingerie is fricken uncomfortable! I like smooth lines and fabrics, I don't like seams and I don't want lace showing through my t-shirts. Lace is itchy! No thanks!
> 
> Luckily, H doesn't care about lingerie at all. I no longer own any.


I'm not a big fan of lingerie. I will wear it on special occasions, date nights, and in the bedroom, but I don't wear it every day. Luckily my husband is understanding about my feelings on it and won't push me to do something I don't want to. He always says I look gorgeous and sexy no matter what I wear. 



anotherguy said:


> seamless.
> 
> Seamless Underwear*& No Lines Panties: Sexy No Show Panties at Victoria's Secret
> 
> The wife like smooth too. Lingerie does NOT have to be itchy and uncomfortable - we are not talking 1970's doilies and scratchy old style polyester maid outfits Even the newer lace fabrics can be smooth and silky and jaw droppingly cozy.
> 
> Whatever makes her feel sexy and comfortable works best though. Can be undies, can be old jeans and flannel shirts.


I don't think you can really say that lingerie is "comfortable" when you have never worn it... 



Jellybeans said:


> I say that whoever has to wear the lingerie should decide when she feels most comfortable wearing it.


:iagree:


----------



## heartsbeating

Dr. Rockstar said:


> Okay, so we've established that lingerie can be uncomfortable at times. So what do you think the perfect balance is between comfortable and sexy? I'd like to buy my wife something that she can wear under her clothes at work. Any suggestions? (I know that I have to take my wife's takes and boundaries; I'm just looking for a general idea.)


What's comfortable to me - the next woman might shake her head at. 

I remember your thread about how traumatic it was for your wife to go into the lingerie store. I like Jellybeans' post about deciding when she feels comfortable wearing it. Has your wife (or you) been dealing with her past to get near a place that this could be well received? Otherwise, I'd suggest not pushing it. Could you start with something small? If you wanted to have a flirtation between you during the day, any chance you could come up with something that doesn't involve lingerie, unless she's on the same page and expressed she wants to wear it - but it doesn't sound that way.


----------



## waiwera

I have a lingerie obsession I think ... I only wear sets and I only wear pretty/sexy. Everyone knows they can buy me a voucher for new lingerie as a present anytime and i'll be thrilled to bits.

I have no 'sensible' undies...although i do go for comfort. I find I can get both sexy and comfortable.

Nightwear is the same...no flannel nighties with kittens and puppies for me!! I only wear things that make me feel sexy/cute.. and shaggable! Is that a word?

And I do all of the above for MEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Runs like Dog

Dunno. What's the point of gently licking her ear?


----------



## waiwera

Dr. Rockstar said:


> Okay, so we've established that lingerie can be uncomfortable at times. So what do you think the perfect balance is between comfortable and sexy? I'd like to buy my wife something that she can wear under her clothes at work. Any suggestions? (I know that I have to take my wife's takes and boundaries; I'm just looking for a general idea.)


For everyday wear I prefer cotton and little or no lace and not to many added on bits...like bows and sparklies... they just add lumps and bumps under normal day to day stuff.

Look for bras with added support. Do you know her actual size?
Depending on her measurements the support will be a BIG issue or a small issue.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

heartsbeating said:


> I remember your thread about how traumatic it was for your wife to go into the lingerie store. I like Jellybeans' post about deciding when she feels comfortable wearing it. Has your wife (or you) been dealing with her past to get near a place that this could be well received?


We've talked about it. She's not exactly willing to go to counseling, but she's agreed to go shopping with me tomorrow. She's agreed to try wearing lingerie occasionally--in principle--because she knows I like it. (In return, I've been running for an hour a day because it's important for her)


I'm not planning on pushing her... much. But I would like to help her find something she feels comfortable wearing under street clothes because: A) I think it's damn hot; B) she's decided to get over her fear and try a few new things; and C) She's admitted to me that when she sees how I react to her, it makes her feel sexier, so she's willing to try something that's just on t he far side of naughty.

I'm rambling. I guess I'm trying to get her to the point where she wants to do this not just for me, but herself as well, like waiwera.

Anyway... we'll see. 

And thanks for remembering the other thread, hearts. I appreciate it. Sometimes it seems like nobody can connect any of the thread to a particular poster.


----------



## Prodigal

The point of lingerie is for men to spend literally millions of dollars a year on Victoria's Secret stuff and to oogle the models in the catalog. 

Both of my husbands bought tons of lingerie for me. When I left? It remained behind. What went with me? Plain cotton panties (well, with prints) and cotton bras WITH NO UNDERWIRES. 

Sure, they hike up a woman's boobs and make her cleavage look great, but c'mon ... who wants a darned underwire bra digging into their ribcage or buttfloss thongs up their crack? Yuck!

Heck, between the two husbands, they could have a massive yard sale just on all the lingerie they purchased!:lol:


----------



## heartsbeating

Dr. Rockstar said:


> We've talked about it. She's not exactly willing to go to counseling, but she's agreed to go shopping with me tomorrow. She's agreed to try wearing lingerie occasionally--in principle--because she knows I like it. (In return, I've been running for an hour a day because it's important for her)
> 
> 
> I'm not planning on pushing her... much. But I would like to help her find something she feels comfortable wearing under street clothes because: A) I think it's damn hot; B) she's decided to get over her fear and try a few new things; and C) She's admitted to me that when she sees how I react to her, it makes her feel sexier, so she's willing to try something that's just on t he far side of naughty.
> 
> I'm rambling. I guess I'm trying to get her to the point where she wants to do this not just for me, but herself as well, like waiwera.
> 
> Anyway... we'll see.
> 
> And thanks for remembering the other thread, hearts. I appreciate it. Sometimes it seems like nobody can connect any of the thread to a particular poster.


:smthumbup:

This sounds positive!!

With that in mind, if I post later, I'll try to make suggestions in the hopes it can help.


----------



## mrstj4sho88

It is nice to wear sometimes . Well you don't keep it on long anyway.


----------



## Maricha75

Prodigal said:


> The point of lingerie is for men to spend literally millions of dollars a year on Victoria's Secret stuff and to oogle the models in the catalog.
> 
> Both of my husbands bought tons of lingerie for me. When I left? It remained behind. What went with me? Plain cotton panties (well, with prints) and cotton bras WITH NO UNDERWIRES.
> 
> *Sure, they hike up a woman's boobs and make her cleavage look great, but c'mon ... who wants a darned underwire bra digging into their ribcage or buttfloss thongs up their crack? * Yuck!
> 
> Heck, between the two husbands, they could have a massive yard sale just on all the lingerie they purchased!:lol:


AMEN! OMG I was beginning to think I was the only one who felt that way! LOL I own no lingerie. Not one piece. Cotton for this lady. Thank GOD my husband doesn't request them....


----------



## RandomDude

> I do a lot of karaoke and she sits with her legs crossed while I'm on stage and occasionally does the whole basic instint move and switches from one side to the other so I catch a short glimpse.........Oh my God it drives me up the wall and she knows it............(You dirty little girl).


That's what my wife did, it's a HELL of a tease! Drives me fking animalistic really

If only she does that more...


----------



## heartsbeating

Here's some things from my perspective. I don't know if it helps you/your wife at all. Some of the fitting rooms are AWFUL for lighting and mirrors. I think I'm reasonably attractive, but I do not like seeing myself in those types of fitting rooms. They are more typical of a department store. I have learned to not focus on how I look in those mirrors lol and just decide whether the garment I'm trying is comfortable and suits my figure without too much inspection. 

There are matching sets that are smooth material and still alluring. She'd be considering if the material (or pattern/colors if there is one) will be noticeable through her clothing. Sometimes I wear light fitted singlets beneath some work shirts, if I know there's a gaping button or something, and this also means there's more option for wearing a certain item beneath, without it being known to my colleagues. 

I'm with waiwera, nice sets can be comfortable. It might just be a matter of limiting the designs with bows and such. If she's wearing fitted trousers, for example, it shouldn't be obvious there's a bow or something underneath at her hip lol. Smooth materials and designs. It could be transparent, or partly transparent, and still be comfortable material. Correct size is really important for being comfortable.


----------



## faithfulspouse

I love wearing lingerie of all discriptions. Some I own are all out sexy but lots of the sets are cute sexy. 

I never go to the shops and try them on though, changing rooms are not that flattering to be examining every detail of yourself in your undies. I tend to pick up a few sets I like, try them on at home and return those I dont want. Maybe your wife would be more comfortable doing this too.

Good luck and have fun shopping.


----------



## moxy

I love lingerie. It makes me feel sexy and confident. However, it is generally not comfortable -- at least the kind I'm thinking of, and that seems to be the point: getting out of it and on to sex. On the other hand, I think that wearing nice and attractive underwear will make any woman feel good and when it's comfy, it's a thousand times better than granny panties or a sports bra. Other kinds of lingerie...I'd wear at home or evenings or date nights, but would find overly distracting while at work. Just out of curiosity, is this question a generic one or are you trying to push your W to wear lingerie more often? If you're encouraging sexier underwear, take her on an undergarment shopping spree. It can be freeing and indulgent...


----------



## moxy

Wacoal and Lunaire ( at Macy's) make cute lingerie sets that are actually comfortable to wear for a whole day but still look really attractive. If she's edging her way toward trying new things and needs encouragement, I'd suggest those.

And, Honeydew Intimates is also really great. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

Hearts and moxy, thanks for the suggestions. Comfort is definitely going to be a consideration. We're probably going to end up at the mall anyway, so I'll check out Macy's website and try to direct her to those brands.


----------



## FirstYearDown

Dr. Rockstar said:


> My wife and I are having a little disagreement about the purpose of lingerie in a relationship. She thinks it should be worn around the house before bed (which we can't do because we have kids) or on special evenings out or date nights (which we almost never have because we have kids). On the other hand, I believe that as as long as it's not uncomfortable or especially noticeable, lingerie can be worn all day--even to work perhaps--to make the woman feel sexy all day and build anticipation in both partners until their rendezvous later that night.
> 
> What do you ladies say?


It depends on what kind of lingerie. If you are talking about sexy underwear and bras then they can be worn all day. 

I wouldn't wear my corset or chemises all day because the corset is uncomfortable and the chemises are for the bedroom.

When you think about it, lingerie is a waste of money because it does not stay on for too long. It is just for enticing and exciting your partner.


----------



## thegatewalker

A night of wild sex what do you think?


----------



## Maricha75

thegatewalker said:


> A night of wild sex what do you think?


You can't have wild sex without lingerie?


----------



## thegatewalker

Maricha75 said:


> You can't have wild sex without lingerie?


Of course I can but I love unwrapping my presents as well.


----------



## Maricha75

thegatewalker said:


> Of course I can but I love unwrapping my presents as well.


LOL Got it, gate... was just teasing. The difference is that my hubby doesn't care if the present is wrapped in ribbons and lace...or cotton. He'll unwrap it just the same.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Why wash your hair?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

I love the high stockings, garter belts, high heels, ect... Fun, fun, fun! Especially when it's a surprise!


----------



## Maricha75

Runs like Dog said:


> Why wash your hair?


Shave it all off... then you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Gaia

thegatewalker said:


> Of course I can but I love unwrapping my presents as well.


Forget it.... so not wearing ribbons.... lmao
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## confused55

At least you men want your wives to wear lingerie.

My husband doesn't want to see me in it. I like it, but he looks at me pathetically when I wear it. 

He thinks it's just for young women with the hottest bodies, not for middle aged women. I can see him thinking "don't even bother".


----------



## Runs like Dog

Maricha75 said:


> Shave it all off... then you don't have to worry about it.


I did that when my wife had chemo. She got to wear a custom made wig but I was Dr. X.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Why? It's easier than Star Trek uniforms, Cosplay and Fursuits.


----------



## karma*girl

I have been married for 16 years & have never been drawn to lingerie other than to look at the models wearing it in a catalogue. I imagine the women who say they love wearing it & own a lot of it have great bodies- large breasts, nice stomachs, behinds with little cellulite. I avoid it because I don't think anything would look good! 
I just could never imagine myself in lingerie..it would seem to draw attention to where I dont want it. 
I actually avoid the bra section entirely & stick to my 3 trusty satin black & white ones. 

My husband has never bought me a stitch of it & says it's pointless because it always winds up on the floor pretty quick anyway. He probably senses I would never put it on! :O
How does a woman even go about wearing it? Seriously, though..
Do u put it on & walk around? Haha...I know this sounds so silly but it just doesn't make sense to me- by the time we want eachother, clothes come flying off & we go at it, no time for any show.

However, if I looked good in it, I'd try it. 
For the OP- maybe your wife is self-conscious like I am.. getting me in lingerie would take A LOT of ridiculous effort...and many drinks
And I do second the comments on the horrible lighting in fitting rooms..that's as far as I get & then I say, get this off of me & get me out of here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe

So, nobody thinks the point of lingerie is to enhance "less than perfect" bodies?


----------



## karma*girl

Aside from pushing up breasts that have settled low or pushing together smaller ones to create cleavage.. I think it just showcases less than perfect bodies, which is exactly what I'd want to avoid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffee Amore

Why wear lingerie? Do people wear the exact same outfit every day wherever they go? No, you mix things up. Same thing with lingerie. For variety. To spice things up.



WorkingOnMe said:


> So, nobody thinks the point of lingerie is to enhance "less than perfect" bodies?


The right lingerie can nip the waist, smooth the tummy and push the boobs to where they once were.  That's why it's worth investing in some quality pieces. I have one item from a name brand place that I love wearing. It's both comfortable and flattering. 

Lingerie doesn't have to mean completely revealing either. There are body skimming lingerie that's comfortable to wear.


----------



## Cosmos

WorkingOnMe said:


> So, nobody thinks the point of lingerie is to enhance "less than perfect" bodies?


It depends on the type of lingerie. Stockings, suspenders, frilly panties and lacy bras enhance the most perfect / imperfect of bodies, IMO.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

does wearing boots or high heels w/sexy jewelry and no other clothing count as lingerie??


----------



## CharlieParker

ScarletBegonias said:


> does wearing boots or high heels w/sexy jewelry and no other clothing count as lingerie??


Count or not count, who cares, it's just :smthumbup: After we moved Zappos replaced the old local lingerie shoppe.


----------



## Gaia

ScarletBegonias said:


> does wearing boots or high heels w/sexy jewelry and no other clothing count as lingerie??


Boots or high heels? Cmon now... boots WITH high heels.... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Gaia said:


> Boots or high heels? Cmon now... boots WITH high heels....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol that was what i meant


----------



## Gaia

Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Gaia said:


> Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


now you've got me wondering if my biking boots would be sexy 

:smthumbup:


----------



## Gaia

Probably so! Heck wearing his boots would be to lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I'd love to see my wife in my cowboy boots and one of my ties.


----------



## heartsbeating

karma*girl said:


> I imagine the women who say they love wearing it & own a lot of it have great bodies- large breasts, nice stomachs, behinds with little cellulite. I avoid it because I don't think anything would look good!


I have a great body but it doesn't look as you have described here.

Thing is, I have insecurities same as the next person. I don't look at catalogues or the pictures of the models and have any expectation/delusion that I'm going to look how they do wearing it, or even that I should. I do look at the design or pattern or color and know if I like it or not - same with any clothing. The fitting rooms ought to be soft daylight or candle light lol, but hey, I've just learned to accept they aren't flattering for pretty much everyone. 

I just like to wear things that I like, and choose garments that are more flattering to me. It doesn't mean my body isn't flawless, of course there's things that I notice, I just choose to have a perspective about it and then go enjoy myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos

ScarletBegonias said:


> does wearing boots or high heels w/sexy jewelry and no other clothing count as lingerie??


I'd say _better_ than lingerie

I remember dressing 'up' to the nines one night. Carefully applied make-up, long, flowing perfumed hair (I was _much_ younger then), strappy high heels and nothing else. My ex-husband told me not to wander around like that as I'd "catch a chill!"


----------



## I Notice The Details

ScarletBegonias said:


> does wearing boots or high heels w/sexy jewelry and no other clothing count as lingerie??


Yes. Yes. Yes.... ScarletBegonias. Sexy high heels and jewelry....and a provacative smile....counts for even more than lingerie in my book. 

I wish my wife would leave her heels on in bed sometime....very sexy in my mind!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

My body is not perfect by any means, but find the right lingerie and you'll be surprised how great it looks! Some lingerie does not come off either, you can leave it on.

The naughtier the better is what I like(hubby likes it too). I also bought a really nice long sleeve see through button lingerie shirt to put over what I'm wearing, so I don't get cold. I just have to make sure I'm opening the door for my husband and not a neighbor or mail person. My husband will come home for "lunch" some days when he has the time. The kids are at school, so it's perfect!


----------



## cloudwithleggs

If i am formerly dressed, dress/skirt then i will be wearing suspenders and stockings, don't do tights. 

Haha wears leather chaps/boots and her Barmah leather bush hat, oh the joy of owning horses.

My estranged found jodhpurs and my leather riding boots extremely sexy.

Karma*girl don't tempt me to post fully naked and full lingerie pics, as what you have just said is a load of old tosh.   



karma*girl said:


> Aside from pushing up breasts that have settled low or pushing together smaller ones to create cleavage.. I think it just showcases less than perfect bodies, which is exactly what I'd want to avoid.


----------



## karma*girl

Haha!  Post 'em!! Post 'em!! 
I'd actually love to see real women with real bodies in lingerie..would be so refreshing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

karma*girl said:


> Haha!  Post 'em!! Post 'em!!
> I'd actually love to see real women with real bodies in lingerie..would be so refreshing!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i was thinking the same thing. i'm so sick of seeing models in lingerie and underthings.Instead of using models,i think sales would skyrocket if they used REAL women in their magazines.because then at least you'd be able to see,hey that chick is a size 12 and she looks amazing in that! I am TOTALLY BUYING EVERYTHING IN THIS MAGAZINE!


----------



## karma*girl

^^^ Amen!! ^^^
..for me, if I saw a girl with really small boobs that still looked good in a cute bra- I'd buy 20 of them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anotherguy

yeah - marketing hasnt skewed all guys. Believe me. Bring on the real women.

( modestly NSFW? )

Side-by-Side Comparison of Average-Sized Woman with a Supermodel Will Blow Out Your Mindhole


and I always show this one if a similar topic comes up. 'beauty':
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYhCn0jf46U (updated)


----------



## CharlieParker

Thanks ladies, helpful. Talking she gave me an opening that I took advantage of after reading here. 

Yesterday I posted, "After we moved Zappos replaced the old local lingerie shoppe." Turns out we do have lingerie shoppe in town. I ask, shall I go? No, she says, they probably won't have anything in my (bra) size, ouch. After we quit smoking we both put on some pounds, she quite a bit in the chest.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

ScarletBegonias said:


> i'm a simple woman.I like my cotton thongs and cotton bras.I flat out refuse to believe the hype surrounding lingerie and 'feeling sexy underneath'. I don't have to use lingerie under my clothes to feel sexy.
> 
> Naked is sexy.
> 
> I own lingerie pieces,some men like that and some like it all natural.
> But I don't concern myself with what Vicky's secret says I should do to look/feel sexy.
> 
> Sexy is a state of mind,not a $90 piece of lace draped over your body.


Definitely a state of mind. Oh yes ! It is in how one FEELS around their Lover... how they make us FEEL about ourselves, our bodies... ...Do we feel the freedom to come up behind him, seductively touch- knowing he invites this.....if he is sitting in a chair, to come over , straddle ourselves over him and start kissing him passionately. 

What I have on - is far less noticeable than the upsurge I am stirring in him...making him FEEL in that moment.....though for myself...the hotter I am dressed (or even just dressed nicely in some pumps).... it does seem to give a rise to HOW I FEEL ABOUT MYSELF.. ..(old sweat pants







) ... It really is an "*attitude*" we carry & can turn on at any time --when we are near our lovers.

The Lady in the streets & the down & dirty seductress when we're alone & feeling a little frisky.....









Mine has never cared about Lingerie, why he never bought me any in the past... his idea of lingerie once was...wrapping me in "caution tape" & getting out the







Sweet memories - in my "repressed" days. 

I am simple too...never bought SEXY stuff for underneath my clothes... just the white & comfortable- works for me. 

But when I want to get all dallied up for my husband... I go all out... the nurse outfits, the french maid in heels with the duster in hand. ...bring it on...  

Yesterday, his day off, kids on the bus ...for his breakfast.... got the heels out, a black checkered see-through lingerie tightly hugging every curve - (ebay buy -who needs to spend alot)....our romp afterwards.... felt like he was 25 again - LUSTY MAN on my hands...he was struggling to contain himself ...Loved it. 

Did all of that have something to do with what I was wearing a little earlier...a little teasing over eating his eggs...prouncing around in those black heels...hmmmm ... I believe so. 

I enjoy a little lingerie !!


----------



## JenniferMarried36

I am very practical, I don't own alot of lingerie compared to some women. I have about 10 bras and about 30 pairs of underwear I wear. My husband thinks I should have at least 50 bras and 100+ pairs of underwear. He makes no bones about it that he is a lingerie freak. One of his ex girlfriends had a lot of sexy bras and underwear and they used to shop together for it. (I didn't need to hear the details but he told me anyways)

He hates it when my bra and underwear don't match and hates it if I wear white. He points out all the teen girls and 20 somethings wear pink, orange, leopard print and he wants the same.

He's even admited throwning out my period "granny" panties because he doesn't want me wearing them.

Let's face it ladies, lingerie is basically everywhere, all bras and underwear are cute and stylish. I guess we have to get used to it. It could be worse, it could be the 70's where all they sold were cotton white bras and granny panties!


----------



## WorkingOnMe

JenniferMarried36 said:


> I am very practical, I don't own alot of lingerie compared to some women. I have about 10 bras and about 30 pairs of underwear I wear. My husband thinks I should have at least 50 bras and 100+ pairs of underwear. He makes no bones about it that he is a lingerie freak. One of his ex girlfriends had a lot of sexy bras and underwear and they used to shop together for it. (I didn't need to hear the details but he told me anyways)
> 
> He hates it when my bra and underwear don't match and hates it if I wear white. He points out all the teen girls and 20 somethings wear pink, orange, leopard print and he wants the same.
> 
> He's even admited throwning out my period "granny" panties because he doesn't want me wearing them.
> 
> Let's face it ladies, lingerie is basically everywhere, all bras and underwear are cute and stylish. I guess we have to get used to it. It could be worse, it could be the 70's where all they sold were cotton white bras and granny panties!


I find it interesting that in this thread you seem to actively resist his obvious pleas for you to act and dress in a more sexy way, and in your other thread you complain that he doesn't get off fast enough and that you think it's because you're not turning him on enough.

I propose a test. SA, just above your post, mentioned a nurse outfit and a french maid outfit. She also mentioned dressing in heals and lingerie and serving her husband breakfast after the kids were out of the house. I propose that you choose one of these three things to try, and see if he still lasts too long. I suspect that the results will be enlightening.


----------



## I Notice The Details

SimplyAmorous said:


> Definitely a state of mind. Oh yes ! It is in how one FEELS around their Lover... how they make us FEEL about ourselves, our bodies... ...Do we feel the freedom to come up behind him, seductively touch- knowing he invites this.....if he is sitting in a chair, to come over , straddle ourselves over him and start kissing him passionately.
> 
> What I have on - is far less noticeable than the upsurge I am stirring in him...making him FEEL in that moment.....though for myself...the hotter I am dressed (or even just dressed nicely in some pumps).... it does seem to give a rise to HOW I FEEL ABOUT MYSELF.. ..(old sweat pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ... It really is an "*attitude*" we carry & can turn on at any time --when we are near our lovers.
> 
> The Lady in the streets & the down & dirty seductress when we're alone & feeling a little frisky.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has never cared about Lingerie, why he never bought me any in the past... his idea of lingerie once was...wrapping me in "caution tape" & getting out the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet memories - in my "repressed" days.
> 
> I am simple too...never bought SEXY stuff for underneath my clothes... just the white & comfortable- works for me.
> 
> But when I want to get all dallied up for my husband... I go all out... the nurse outfits, the french maid in heels with the duster in hand. ...bring it on...
> 
> Yesterday, his day off, kids on the bus ...for his breakfast.... got the heels out, a black checkered see-through lingerie tightly hugging every curve - (ebay buy -who needs to spend alot)....our romp afterwards.... felt like he was 25 again - LUSTY MAN on my hands...he was struggling to contain himself ...Loved it.
> 
> Did all of that have something to do with what I was wearing a little earlier...a little teasing over eating his eggs...prouncing around in those black heels...hmmmm ... I believe so.
> 
> I enjoy a little lingerie !!



Your husband is a lucky and blessed man to have you as his wife and lover....just my opinion...


----------



## Omgitsjoe

The Mrs enjoys wearing lingerie and he affects it ummm causes  thus with that being said its women for BOTH her and myself wink !


----------



## WyshIknew

CandieGirl said:


> Lingerie is fricken uncomfortable! I like smooth lines and fabrics, I don't like seams and I don't want lace showing through my t-shirts. Lace is itchy! No thanks!
> 
> Luckily, H doesn't care about lingerie at all. I no longer own any.


Ooooohh no no no, I like seams! I like to gently run my fingers along the seams through her clothes, and i like to gently run my fingers along the pretty elastic bits around her thighs and hips.

Ohhh yes.


----------



## Pault

to each their own....

Ive never understood the draw of a suspender belt and fishnet stockings - Looks to me as a mini tool belt holding up a fishing net...

I once asked my W about it as she doesnt wear these things and her comment was fair and reasonable. If I wore those Id be uncomfortable, if you knew I wore these things you cant do anything about it as there is normally people around us so when we get home to bed of they come .... No impact there.

Im happy with seeing my wife in good quality underclothing and her being happy. IMO of course


----------

